# Récupérer des messages supprimés dans Mail



## Pierrelo (19 Octobre 2005)

iMac G3 450 DV (2000)

     Bonjour,
     Je viens de supprimer par erreur un compte mail, et avec lui tous les messages envoyés depuis... 1 an , date de la dernière sauvegarde. Oui je sais, on ne fait jamais trop de sauvegarde... N'existe-t-il pas un moyen de les récupérer par hasard? (mis à part demander à chaque mac-user à qui j'ai envoyé mes mails de me les renvoyer en mbox)... Je suis déjà allé voir dans utilisateur>bibliothèque>Mail, mais y'a pas de mbox des messages envoyés, y'a une outbox mais elle est vide.
     Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## patachon (24 Janvier 2006)

j'ai eu la même exp désagréable; j'ai pu récupérer les messages effacés grâce à data recue II (je crois que filesavage 4 fonctionne mieux encore). Après je me suis retrouvé face à + de 500 fichiers mbox dont bcp pesaient jusque 100 mb(limite assignée dans data rescue)! après il a fallu réimporter dans mail (via importer "autre") et faire le tri... attention la plupart des mbox récupérés étaient corrompus et faisaient planter mail ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2006)

attention le logiciel mentionné au dessus n'est pas "file savage" mais filesa*l*vage 4.2 ( payant)
ca peut marcher ( pas avec tous  les formats)
Il marche assez bien et y en a d'autres

en fait quand on jette
le fichier reste là mais son "espace" est consideré comme libre et réutilisable ce qui permet des récup ( si rien de réecrit dessus)

 il y a aussi des manip gratosses mais qui implique de passer par le terminal ce qui est délicat
l'une d'elles ( pas testée) 
http://recover.sourceforge.net/unix/
--
en tous cas éviter de passer par des entreprises qui facturent cher


----------

